# Visit Visa for my wife



## C_freakz (Sep 27, 2008)

If everything goes well, within two months I am in Dubai.

In the contract that they suggested to me, there is a trial period of 4 months.

In this 4 months, everything will be arranged for me, but not for my wife. After those 4 months, they will arrange everything for the both of us.

For those 4 months, we are looking for the best possibility for my wife to stay for a long time (for example 3 months) in Dubai as a visitor. 
How can we arrange this with a visa?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

C_freakz said:


> If everything goes well, within two months I am in Dubai.
> 
> In the contract that they suggested to me, there is a trial period of 4 months.
> 
> ...


Which country are you from?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You don't say where you are from, so it is hard to give you the correct advice.

No matter where you are from in these circumstances, speak to your company PRO as they will give you the best advice in your situation.

_


----------



## C_freakz (Sep 27, 2008)

We are from Belgium...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

C_freakz said:


> We are from Belgium...


Your wife will be able to get a visit visa on arrival, which is valid for 30 days. The visa can then be extended once for an additional 30 days, upon paying a fee.
Once that runs out, she will have to do a visa run in order to get a new visa. 

I do believe that there are visit visas that are valid for longer than 30 days but they have to be applied for in advance. I am in agreement with Elphaba though that you should speak to your PRO as he/ she would be the best person to advise you.

In your case, please ensure that your company gets you an employment visa as it is illegal to work on a visit visa.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

The 3 to 4 months trial period was the case with my husband's company too. I came over in May for 5 weeks for a visit and they didn't take any steps to get my visa in motion I have now moved over permanently and been here since 14th August and they are only now starting to take some sreps towards applying for my visa.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

All

Please be aware that until you have your own residence visa in hand, you can not sponsor your wife or children. Hence, why it is important to get your company to deal with things promptly so that your family can join you quicker.


----------

